# Daiwa SHV 20



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi was wondering whats the casting performance like for this reel as i was offered one in good condition. 

how does it compare to the abu 6500 CT , Penn 525 GS, daiwa sl20sh? ( got them too)

any issues, problems? modifications, etc to tame it? 

What line diameter to use? 

I heard that its a speedy reel.

thanks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's not much difference from the slosh20, other than the gold spool and the handle. It's just a higher class of the slosh, but the performance should be same. If you can cast the slosh, the shv won't be a problem for you.


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, if its about the same with no increase in performance, I think that i shouldnt be buying that reel off him.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

masamune said:


> Thanks for your reply, if its about the same with no increase in performance, I think that i shouldnt be buying that reel off him.


You should get it for back up. If it's a good deel don't pass it up. There'a no such thing as too many reels. On the cast-a-much in NC last year, the guy casted the farthest was casting the shv20 with 1 red and 1 white brake. You should reconsider it.


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for your advice. Its going for bout 60, like mint condition. Is that a good price? 

I am really curious how it cast. The spool size is much like an avet sx. I was afraid that it might cast like one too. 

Is that any oil i must put in to slow the 20shv?

I like my penn old 525 gs, easily controllable.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Avet doesn't have any brakes in it and it can only be controled oil, magnet, spool tension. As for the shv, all you need is 2 red brakes dome side out, if that's too fast, flat ends out. If 2 red brakes dome ends out is too slow, 1 red flat end out. I've heard that the slosh is the fastest of all the daiwa, in comparing to grandwave and shv.


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for the tip on the brake blocks, good idea! 

wonder why the grandwave cost so much


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

masamune said:


> wonder why the grandwave cost so much


Becuase it looks better than the other 2.  And it has the infinite anti reverse roller bearings. The infinite anti reverse kit cost about $40, quoted from daiwa.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

IMO the shv cast better and are much better reels than the slosh...


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Becuase it looks better than the other 2.  And it has the infinite anti reverse roller bearings. The infinite anti reverse kit cost about $40, quoted from daiwa.


might be able to get them cheaper outside.  Are the spools the same for the grandwave and the shv? If so, really defeats the purpose of a grandwave.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the spool are the same...but GW gots 5 or 6 bearings(including IAR)...shv has 3....


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> the spool are the same...but GW gots 5 or 6 bearings(including IAR)...shv has 3....



if the spools the same, there shouldnt be any difference in casting performance since the bearing sits on 2 bearings only. 

Looks likes shv is easily upgraded to 5 bearings minus the IAR


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

have you noticed that the sl20sh reel reel has got a graphite spool. or is it just mine?


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*20 shv*

if you don't want the reel let me know i will take it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

get the shv, and you can sell me your slosh, i like the straight handle.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i'll buy you a new shv, trade for a used 525???? seroius!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> i'll buy you a new shv, trade for a used 525???? seroius!


Buy me a new/used Grandwave20 and I'll trade your the 525mag. I like the wave the GW looks.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Diawa Slosh,Shv and GrandWaves*

You can also get mag units for these reels and really sling them...... 

CB


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

NTKG said:


> i'll buy you a new shv, trade for a used 525???? seroius!



mines the old GS, you probably wont want them, anyway if you do, let me know, got a few pieces of that


----------

